# Belkin router keeps disconnecting



## adkkirkh (Feb 22, 2010)

My Belkin N+ router will work fine for a day or two then lose connection to the internet. I have to restart everything for it to come back. Major pain. I have a dell desktop wired to it, my XBOX 360 wired to it, and then my HP wireless to it. I setup the router with my dell desktop which is running windows xp. What is the problem and what can I do?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Maybe this type of configuration will be a better suit for your home network. 

Please post update.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here, listed in the order you should try them.


For wireless connections, remove all the stored wireless profiles and search for networks. You'll have to enter the encryption key again, which is sometimes the issue for connection problems.
For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.



I'd also like to see your environment, try this.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

